# Baby Pigeon ........



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, I have just joined this site out of desperation Last night my daughter and I found a baby Pigeon, and im a bit of a Dr. Dolittle so i couldnt leave it to die....we live on a main road, where lots of dogs, traffic etc is about the baby was huddled in a corner in a doorway shivering. 

I looked for a nest but couldnt see anything so i got a blanket and brought it in to my flat....now reading on some websites its saying that i should have left it there. i couldnt let it die. It made it through the night and iv managed to give in some shreaded wheat with warm water, i would realy apreciate some advice from you as to what i can do for it 

Thank You

SarahLou


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

have you got a picture because that would help alot for advice to see its age ect


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

I took some last night of him/her, i can post them on here later, from looking at some advice on here i would say its about 15 days old (mind you i dont know what im talking about) it still has yellowish down around head neck area.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

yes is it a woodpigeon or a wild or even a homer dose it have a ring on?


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

its a wild pigeon, i live in London so there is loads, from what i can make out it must fallen out of his nest


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

just carry on giving it s wheat and warm water mixed and feed it with a bent spoon or a siringe try and get some pics. i say do this ontill it can start to fly good and let it go or even just keep as a pet.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

So i take it that its a good thing that he made it through the night then??


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

yes just feed him a big load in morning and a big load at night and just leave him in a box with straw at night if you are going to have him as a pet get him out as much as possible to get him tame.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

westy said:


> yes just feed him a big load in morning and a big load at night and just leave him in a box with straw at night if you are going to have him as a pet get him out as much as possible to get him tame.


Is that enough to give him ???Does he not need some other kind of food?


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

and also if u r going to let it go make sure it is eating on its self go mabey to the pet shop and ask for pigeon corn and u can mix it with rice.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

thats all you need to give him


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

SarahLou, thank you and your daughter for bringing in this baby. He would have never made it outside on his own.
Sounds like a very young bird, you guessed right about 15-20 days old, if he still has the yellow hairs.
He will need to be fed, three-four times a day. If you can purchase some baby bird formula from the pet store it would be more nutritious for him. At that stage he needs vitamins and minerals especially calcium to grow healthy.
In about a week you can start feeding him seeds.
Is he drinking on his own yet?
A pic would help to determine his exact age.

We do have several marvelous UK members, they will be on soon with more help.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi SarahLou,

thanks for catching the baby. The right thing to do, as its parents would probably not come looking for it.

It needs warmth, initially. If you have a heat pad, set it on low. If you have a hot water bottle, cover it so there is a nice bit of warmth coming through without it being hot to the touch, The pigeon can then be placed on the source of warmth in a cage or box, in a warm place out of direct sunlight, where it it will be safe from disturbance (specially from other pets if any).

(If you look on the "Basic Steps To Saving The Life Of A Pigeon Or Dove" thread in this section, you will see this kind of info.)

Although it has now had some food, it may still be useful to give it some 'rehydration mixture' in case it is not functioning well. Litre of water with 1/2 tablespoon of powdered glucose or honey or sugar (whichever you have) and 1/2 TEAspoon of salt dissolved in it. Give a little lukewarm. Even if it is not dehydrated now, this won't do any harm.

The warmth and fluid should help keep it stable.

Can you tell us how it looks now - lying down, standing, whether it has its feathers smoothed down or 'fluffed up'.

If you put some kitchen roll over the heat source, you should be able to see if it is pooping. If you can describe the poops (green and sparse, watery, brown/green with a dollop of white, etc) that may give an indication of its state.

See if you can find any kind of injury - looking also under its wings, on its back and underside. Any kind of wound, like a puncture wound, could mean it has been caught by a cat - in that case it will need antibiotics.

If you gently open the bird's beak, you should be able to see if it has any yellowish, cheesy substance inside or towards the back of its mouth near the throat opening. If so, this indicates a condition which is treatable and forwhich we can send something.

If you feel either side of its breastbone below it's throat, does it feel squishy and a bit bulging, or flat? This would indicate whether it has undigested food in the crop.

Is the breastbone very sharp feeling - ie, the bird is very thin?

How did you get the bird to eat? That could be a useful indicator of what might be best for it.

May be it will need a good vet - but let's star off with the basics.

OK, I see you are in London. We may find someone to help out.

John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for that....poor little poppet...he was shivering in the doorway outside the flats. He seemed happy this morning looking about and was not breathing as frantically.....i hope i have done the right thing about taking him in


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

SarahLou said:


> Thanks for that....poor little poppet...he was shivering in the doorway outside the flats. He seemed happy this morning looking about and was not breathing as frantically.....i hope i have done the right thing about taking him in


Be assured, you have. He now has a chance, whereas before he would not have 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

SarahLou - welcome to the forum. You absolutely did the right thing. That little baby would not have survived had you not rescued him.

Please follow Reti's and John's instructions. You will enjoy this baby a lot.

Maggie


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

WoW, I have been looking most of the day for some advice and i seem to have found it here!! All this is much appriciated. I used to train as a Vet nurse so i guess it was just natural for me to take him in!!

We have other pets in the home but he is safe in the front room in a box with a warm blanket, the door is shut so others can not get to him, my daughter is aware to be quiet round him etc....

Last night he was breathing quite fast but its no suprise with all the noise outside. He seemes calm now and he was getting up today, he has pooped, looks whiteish. I put the food on the end of my finger and lifted my hand above his head as if it was mother feeding him, he just pecked at it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like he found the right person! 

Another way of feeding you could try is the cutoff syringe method: http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51
and look in the set of pics: Feeding Techniques :- Syringe and Balloon Method

It works for a lot of youngsters, as it simulates the parent feeding. A mixture like Kaytee Exact Formula for All Baby Birds is available from good pet stores (we get it from Petsmart, Pets at Home, or whatever it's called now  ). 

Is the poop just 'whitish' or any other color around it - and is it very watery?

John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for the Welcome, much appriciated.

I feel much better now, knowing that i have done the right thing.....i just hope he makes it Im sure with all your advice and thoughts he will. Iv had a look on the forum at some of your birds you all have, they are lovley, such graceful animals.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

The poop is not that watery kinda thinner than toothpaste the outer is yellowishiy, he is still quite downey too, the feathers have not developed as such yet.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

This method looks much better, i will give this a go, thanks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi SarahLou,


Often, the wayward youngster of this age is a sick youngster...

If the 'yellowish' is in fact truely 'yellowish' and like flat paint or swirls in the otherwise brownish poo or brownish-green poo, it may signal the mischiefs of some form of Trichomoniasis.


My own little 'Winter' Baby, some 37 days old now, was ill with Trichomoniasis but in his case he was taken from the Nest when some people cleared the Nest out.

You may find some useful info in the little thread about his adventure, especially as respect the care and feeding...for which see - 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13821

The text of this thread will inform incidentally, and also the image tour for which the URL is in the thread's initial post...the images have text captions also below them if you elect the 'Slide Show' mode...


Shredded Wheat and Water will not at all suffice...

More food tips later as I have to run now, but for now, keep him "Warm" and if you would, let us know in more detail, what kind of 'yellow' it is that you are seeing in the poops...

If you offer Water, make it tepid...


Have you an electric Heating Pad?

Have you a regular Kitchen Blender?



Best wishes!

Till next...
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

how is it now shara


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Well he has made it through another night, when i got home it was obvious that hed been up and about because there was poop about  i managed to get him some cow & gate baby food just till i can get to the pet shop until the weekend... sat him on my lap and fed him from a small siringe as that was all i had, after 20mins he started to eat properly from it. 

This morning on checking him again he has gained confidence and was quite pleased to see me with his breakfast.

I fed him and put him back in his box, checked him before i went out and he was bopping about. On my way to work i managed to get a larger siringe so hopefully this will be better for him. He seems very alert, and healthy.

Not sure how to post photos but i belong to another forum so i will try and post them like i do there hope it works!!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Sarah
I'm up in Lancashire in the UK.
He looks bright and healthy enough at first glance. I've had youngsters taking their first pecks at pigeon mix at around that age - have you thought of putting some in front of him to see if he will? 
I often feed youngsters on chick crumbs which I soak in hot - not boiling water, blend in a blender then seive out the large pieces which won't dissolve in the hot water so the resulting mixture will go through a tube attached to a 20 ml syringe. Just another option for you.
Good luck


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

looks healthy are you going to keep him as a pet if not it is a shame not to.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont have a garden, or any where to keep him properly, like any of you with your averies etc....so if possible id realy like him to go to someone who could take care of him better than i can. It would not be fair on him to keep him locked up in the flat, while hes still little i guess its ok as he is not flying yet.

If anyone could help id realy appreciate someone giving this little guy a better home than i can.....I would worry that if i let him out into the wild all that effort would go to waste and he wouldnt be able to fend for himself.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

you could keep him all he will know that the flat is his home


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The important thing, right now, is to get him growing into a healthy pigeon.

I quite understand SarahLou's concerns. 

Cooped up in an apartment, probably alone for much of the time, is not a life for a healthy adult pigeon. Pigeons who have been raised from the fuzzy yellow baby stage by people can be the exception, but generally they should be with other pigeons and have the chance to lead a normal life.

That may mean they have to go through a 'half-way house' process of rehabilitation, before being released into a flock, or going to a permanent and suitable home. Whichever, they should have as near to a 'natural' lifestyle as possible.

John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

That is my main prioroty John, i already have a cat and dog and 2 gerbils, its starting to get a bit like a zoo, im here for him and until hes older this is where he will stay. At least he is having a bit of a better life than he would if he was left on the street.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SarahLou said:


> At least he is having a bit of a better life than he would if he was left on the street.



Thank you for giving this bird a happy life and looking out for its best interest.

You absolutely made the right decision to take him off the street, as he has a chance to live and grow up and reach his full potential.

He can be rehabilitated to join a flock, but I wouldn't worry about that until he nears adulthood.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Hes no bother, infact hes quite sweet, my daughter and i have now named him Pedro. He also seems to have adopted my cats scrach box as his home, OBVIOUSLY the cat is not allowed to use it now!! Hes locked out of the front room, so not to stress Pedro.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi Sarah,

Sorry - I've only just read this post - he is a lovely little pigeon.

I know I always say this when I post, but I have taken young pigeons to London Wildcare in Wallington. They do take juveniles, raise them and then let them go usually in the area that you found him.

Their address is Beddington Park, Church Road, Wallington, Surrey SM6 7NN (Between Sutton and Croydon). Their Tel number is 020 8647 6230.

If you don't feel that you can keep Pedro till he's grown then give them a call - I am sure thay will take the baby off you and they do not euthanse just because they are young ( unlike the RSPCA!!) 

Their web address is www.londonwildcare.org

I have taken sick, injured and young pigeons to them and they will give Pedro all the help he needs - plus he'll have pigeon friends there too !!! 

Its a charity so if you can give a small donation when dropping Pedro off - all gratefuly received.

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah Lou,

This is a link to various ways of feeding young squabs, it includes the bent spoon method:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560 

I like using the chick crumbs mixture that Helen mentioned, it can be fed via any of the three methods mentioned in the link.

Cynthia


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

*Update on Pedro*

Sorry i have not been on recently, Pedro is fit and well, looks like he has put on some weight, he has started to fly now flapping round the flat, i think he is soon ready to go.

I just wanted your advice realy on what i should do next and what is best for him. I have been feeding him on babyfood lactose free with the siringe method, he sits on my lap until he is full then flaps off when he has had his fill.

I have started to give him seed now, he seems to be pecking at it and looks like he has eaten some as the quantity in the bowl has gone down. He is funny when he is hungry he chases me found the flat pecking my feet!!

His baby fluff is going now and his markings are lovley. I am just wondering if it would be best to let him free? he seems to be very reliant on me and i dont know if he would no what to do in the wild. i just want the best for him. Whenever i enter the room he cheeps even if he has been fed.

If put him on the window cill to show him the other pigeons that are nearby he seems interested and watches them flapping around.

Your advice will be apriciated 

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi SarahLou,

Well done with Pedro 

I would let him feed himself with seed now. Maybe start a new day without feeding him, check his poops (if he poops normally, he'll be eating) and check his crop early evening if you're unsure. If he shows signs of not having eaten much, he can be 'topped up', but as he is flying some, he is old enough to be weaned off.

I'd suggest getting up to speed on feeding himself is first, then time to consider his future.

John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

What do "normal POOPS" look like???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

SarahLou said:


> What do "normal POOPS" look like???


Ah.. the normal, healthy poop is a neat, firm dropping rather like a small ball of dough, but brownish/grey/green combination, with a little cap of white. May have a little down feather sticking to it. Have to see if I can find an example pic.

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

Were you looking for something like this?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=82095&postcount=12


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Gee, one of the most excellent poops one could hope to find 


John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Think i know what you mean, his look like they are brown/greenish, sound about right, you think?? So do you think he will be able to go soon, not that im looking to get rid, just dont want him getting to tame if he is going to be relesed.


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Just looked at the pics they look like the one on the right you'd be pleased to know.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He'll be OK once he is feeding himself, and doesn't need any further additional hand-feeding.

Is there an established flock in the area where you found him?

John


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 15, 2006)

Not right where i found him but out my kitchen window there is an old shed on the premisis of a pub, there is a group there with 8+ i was thinking there would be the best place to let him go.


----------

